
Child’s play - benbreen
https://aeon.co/essays/how-the-scientific-method-came-from-watching-children-play
======
alderz
"According to theory theorists, a child learns by constructing a theory of the
world and testing it against experience. In this sense, children are little
scientists – they hypothesise on the basis of observations, test their
hypotheses experimentally, and then revise their views in light of the
evidence they gather."

Like training neural networks: a hypothesis (initial set of parameters), an
experimental test (evaluation of the loss function) and the revision of their
views (gradient descent).

